# Suncrest ??



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 13, 2017)

has anybody heard of a suncrest 3spd bmx bike  here's a couple bad pics ill try to take some better pics


----------



## mongeese (Dec 13, 2017)

I would guess it is a 1976 department store bike probably made by AMF. 
Tires are pretty cool. Lookin forward for more pictures.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 14, 2017)

here  are some more pics, thanks for the input , one pic has the serial numbers on it. original owner scribed his name on it,must have really liked it!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 21, 2017)

That three-speed coaster brake hub is pretty cool. Shimano?


----------

